# Who's Checking The Menu?



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

U know, it is kinda nice to get info about actors and cast members but TiVo someone is NOT doing their job. I wanted to get the name of the cast members of Good Morning America, not previous guest, and their names were no where to be found. See pic which is so wrong!
Perhaps this feature is too much for you and should be deleted?

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The feature is automated. It's based on the actors listed for the episodes currently in the guide data. Unfortunately for talk shows the actors list typically includes the guests, not the host(s). The data they're using is provided by Tribune. They're not hand editing it to ensure it's accurate.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I noticed Morena Baccarin was missing from the Gotham listing in TiVo. I was getting a bit tired of the show, she enlivened it a bit. Turns out she is now a regular but I still could not get through the season premiere, though I will soon try again.

The whole tv scheduling industry is so amateurish, I would think that with the amount of money spent on TV, they could at least get the clerical part right.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The feature is automated. It's based on the actors listed for the episodes currently in the guide data. Unfortunately for talk shows the actors list typically includes the guests, not the host(s). The data they're using is provided by Tribune. They're not hand editing it to ensure it's accurate.


But in the metadata, there are sections for 'HOST', 'ACTOR', 'STAR" and 'GUEST STAR', so someone at TRIBUNE is not updating correctly.


----------

